# Onf.



## panfish (Jul 16, 2017)

Who planning on camping and hunting the muzzleloader week? There's 6 of us camper every year. It's the best week just getting out there and not herring generators or anything..


----------



## panfish (Oct 7, 2017)

All most here. But looks like just going to be me for 3 days. Not been a good year. My brother comes up every year but he had a stroke a month ago. And I had Hart valve replacement.. So my wife. Said only 2 days by my self. But I'm going to sneak a 3rd day. Lol. Everyone needs to enjoy every day they have..  good luck..


----------



## JonathonJEB (Oct 8, 2017)

Good Luck down there. I hope you get a good one. I will be up on the chatt N.F. trying myself.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Oct 9, 2017)

God Bless! Hope you find a huntin buddy soon.


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 9, 2017)

Where do you normally camp?


----------



## panfish (Oct 9, 2017)

Gladesville. Most of the time. I just got told wife is coming along. Lol


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 9, 2017)

You camping off Juliette Rd.?  My club is just down the dirt road from there , maybe me n old GT40 will stop by for a visit .


----------



## panfish (Oct 19, 2017)

Man the weekend was hot. I got 1 Sunday afternoon.   Monday was nice. Seen 9 .  But waiting on a buck. Wish I'd stay all week.


----------

